# Comparing my Honda HS1332 TAS Track Model Vs my Honda HSS928 AWD Wheeled Model during Friday's storm



## Forum043287 (Jan 12, 2019)

Here is a comparison of my two honda snowblowers. I feel like the Honda HS1332 threw further and did not bog down much at end of driveway. What is everyone's thoughts? Honda 928 Vs Honda 1332


----------



## STEPNOUT (12 mo ago)

Yes the 1332 throws further but that’s what the specs reflect I think. Two nice machines. I see a lot of folks mention about rejecting the carburetors. Has either machine had that done?


----------



## Forum043287 (Jan 12, 2019)

STEPNOUT said:


> Yes the 1332 throws further but that’s what the specs reflect I think. Two nice machines. I see a lot of folks mention about rejecting the carburetors. Has either machine had that done?


No these are stock machines. Honda 1332 claims 56 ft and Honda 928 is 52 ft, Pretty close!


----------



## Tseg (Jan 29, 2021)

The HSS928 needs the articulated chute mod.


----------



## Forum043287 (Jan 12, 2019)

Tseg said:


> The HSS928 needs the articulated chute mod.


Do I call Honda for a free one?


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

4 horses


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Forum043287 said:


> Do I call Honda for a free one?


It's not free... About $150 in parts.








Hss articulating chute


I’m thinking of modifying my single articulating chute on my hss724 to the dual articulating. Does anyone have any experience with both and tell me the pros and cons. I’m not sure if it’s worth the effort. Thanks




www.snowblowerforum.com


----------



## Forum043287 (Jan 12, 2019)

Comparision video 2013 Honda HS1332 Tracks Vs 2018 Honda HSS928 AWD Wheels. I am Probably only person to own 2 hondas


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Forum043287 said:


> Comparision video 2013 Honda HS1332 Tracks Vs 2018 Honda HSS928 AWD Wheels. I am Probably only person to own 2 hondas


okay probie......


----------



## Caper63 (Jun 15, 2021)

Forum043287 said:


> I am Probably only person to own 2 hondas


In the real world: Yes. In this swimming pool, you have enough to host a party. I had three Hondas at the start of the season. I have since culled the herd to two per my profile. Keeping a keen off season eye for a 28" deal.


----------



## Forum043287 (Jan 12, 2019)

Caper63 said:


> In the real world: Yes. In this swimming pool, you have enough to host a party. I had three Hondas at the start of the season. I have since culled the herd to two per my profile. Keeping a keen off season eye for a 28" deal.


I bought this honda hss928 2018 model for $1600 CASH after selling my Ariens Deluxe 28" SHO for $1100. It only had 10 hrs and nothing wrong except the battery was going. I replaced the battery and good to go


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

you dont need to start multiple threads on the same topic.


----------



## Caper63 (Jun 15, 2021)

Forum043287 said:


> Aren't you the Facebook Group Honda Member that kicked me out for asking too many questions? Also, I heard you bartered with my buddy who does fabrication to his Honda Snowblower. You told him to send you his Modification or you'd kick him out. I want nothing to do with your Facebook Group or you!


 Easy now. @orangputeh is a bit of a cranky old goat (his term), but he is a well respected member of this forum. His comment was not unreasonable or personal. You took offense and are making it personal.


----------



## WrenchIt (Dec 6, 2020)

Caper63 said:


> Easy now. @orangputeh is a bit of a cranky old goat (his term),


GOT = grumpy old troll. Worn like a badge of honor. Old goat? I like that a lot, but op might take umbridge (getting tired of spelling it out since its a word in Indonesian meaning 'white people' - tho some translators give you diff meanings).



Forum043287 said:


> I am Probably only person to own 2 hondas


If you like your money, I'd not put a big bet on that one. Sorta like walking into a bar and picking a fight...there is always someone around a bit stronger and a bit more skilled than you are....


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Forum043287 said:


> Aren't you the Facebook Group Honda Member that kicked me out for asking too many questions? Also, I heard you bartered with my buddy who does fabrication to his Honda Snowblower. You told him to send you his Modification or you'd kick him out. I want nothing to do with your Facebook Group or you!


Anyone who advertises on my group has to send a sample for me to test as I am looking out for my members.

Click on my advatar and then click ignore.

easy=peasy

BTW I kicked you out of my group for a good reason.......keep it up and you'll be kicked off here also.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

tabora said:


> It's not free... About $150 in parts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This guy is hilarious.......


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

Duplicate threads merged. One per subject please.


----------



## Tony-chicago (Feb 10, 2021)

Three hondas and you cannot even be the doorman here. Maybe temperary fill-in car parker. In the real world, yes you are a god.


----------



## WrenchIt (Dec 6, 2020)

Tony-chicago said:


> Three hondas and you cannot even be the doorman here. Maybe temperary fill-in car parker. In the real world, yes you are a god.


Well...maybe a minor deity.


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

Forum 287, SBF Tower... high and fast on the approach. Highly suggest you go-around, report midfield downwind 1000' AGL.

Winds are calm... any further trouble and the Tower is gonna want to have a word.


----------



## TwiceStroked (Sep 30, 2021)

orangputeh said:


> 4 horses


Or donkeys.
Keep an open mind.
E.L.M.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

TwiceStroked said:


> Or donkeys.


I don't think Brake Donkey Power is a thing...


----------



## Caper63 (Jun 15, 2021)

tabora said:


> I don't think Brake Donkey Power is a thing...



That was funny.


----------



## Tony-chicago (Feb 10, 2021)

Wow. Confessing to your ....
Okay.
Best wishes


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Forum043287 said:


> Lol you are ridiculous! I will never join a group with you again. In fact I am the administrator of another facebook group and will kick you out just because of this!


----------



## groomerz (Feb 7, 2015)

https://youtu.be/I6eQ78HCGEA


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

Down Boys... some things can't be helped. 🍻


----------

